
When chickens go wild - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/when-chickens-go-wild-1.19195
======
SCAQTony
Best quote in the article: "“Don't look at [the chicken] directly [...] they
get suspicious.”

------
DrScump
The video, I think, answers the eternal question, "why did the chicken cross
the road?"

